# its done



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I am now offically divorced, I've joined the fraternity I never wanted to join....I feel very numb!

Bandit yes I did cry in court.......its the authentic me that cried
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

aww proud, I'm PROUD of you! So you showed your emotions, so what?

but it's a new chapter baby - look forward to it! Who knows what life will bring! 

Dolly hugs!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
x


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> aww proud, I'm PROUD of you! So you showed your emotions, so what?
> 
> but it's a new chapter baby - look forward to it! Who knows what life will bring!
> 
> ...


Bittersweet, I understand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

My divorce will be final some time in the autumn. I'm sure it will be a difficult day, and expect I will mourn the loss with some tears. But I also will view it as a fresh start toward a happier life. Keep on climbing upward, Proud.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job. Now, get some pizza and a beer.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a bittersweet day, for certain. But it's another part of the mountain that you've been climbing. You'll still reach the top, then you'll look down on all of this and realize how great you feel with it all behind you. 
Don't feel bad about the tears -- you're right, they're authentic. It would be abnormal to get through it with no tears. Take it easy on yourself, Proud, you're doing great! ((hugs))


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

:cussing:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Definitely bittersweet,,, but REAL men aren't afraid to show emotions...

Sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations Proud. 
A new man, a new life, onward to happiness and real living!!!


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

One day at a time.....

I'm hoping when my time comes, I won't bawl, but, I doubt it. Watching Master Chef last night did it to me. So, it doesn't take much.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

New day, Proud. New day. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

papa5280 said:


> One day at a time.....
> 
> I'm hoping when my time comes, I won't bawl, but, I doubt it. Watching Master Chef last night did it to me. So, it doesn't take much.


Awww mannn....
I watch that show too, and its soooo manipulative. Notice how whenever they show Christina, they play the sad piano music in the background?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Awww mannn....
> I watch that show too, and its soooo manipulative. Notice how whenever they show Christina, they play the sad piano music in the background?


Yep. Completely manipulative. And that's the point where they got me. 

Of course, AT&T long distance commercials used to do it to, so I'm an easy mark.


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

I am not sure if this is appropriate, but...congratulations?!?! I think there is a common brother hood among divorced people. So, it's not like I am glad that you had a marriage that ended, but at least you are able to share the journey with others who've had to walk that path as well.


----------

